# Eclipse Sites



## Dukel (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab bei dem Eclipse Plugin Installer gesehen, das man verschiedene Sites einrichten kann. Jetzt hab ich z.b. eine Site für Java, eine für C/C++ und eine für Php mit den jeweiligen Plugins eingerichtet.
Wie kann ich jetzt die einzelnen Sites starten? Ich brauch bei Java Entwickung keine Php Plugins.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## bygones (23. Mai 2005)

einfach die seiten auswählen von denen du das updaten haben willst und unten auf finsih drücken...

könnte man auch durch einfaches Try & Error Prinzip rausbekommen !


----------



## Dukel (24. Mai 2005)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> einfach die seiten auswählen von denen du das updaten haben willst und unten auf finsih drücken...
> 
> könnte man auch durch einfaches Try & Error Prinzip rausbekommen !



Das weiss ich.
Nur wie starte ich die einzelne Eclipse Site alleine.

Wenn ich Eclipse starte, starten alle Plugins mit.


----------

